# Baby Backs over a Brisket Flat



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

So I decided to do some ribs today but when I ran across a brisket flat at Sam's I couldn't resist since I had that podcast fresh on my mind.  

I made my first attempt at injecting a brisket with this one.  I am using a top secret injection which consist of apple juice, grape juice and whatsthishere.  Don't tell anyone.  

After injecting the brisket and wiping injection off of the wall, fridge, floor, window, camera and ceiling it is now in the fridge awaiting the fire.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like somebody's going to be eating good! Nice start Cliff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 23, 2007)

Someones gonna be eating good in the neighborhood!  And it ain't gonna be at Applebees!!!  Keep us updated Cliff!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

Lots of prep work has made me run over.  We may be eating late.  I can wait for it.  





Mulit functional wood working tool


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good Cliff.
But I get an error page when clicking on the pics.


----------



## john a (Feb 23, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks good Cliff.
> But I get an error page when clicking on the pics.



Me too  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 23, 2007)

Works for me! Nice pictures Cliff!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

Here,
I'll post them again with image shack.







And my latest creation,......I call it a WINDBREAK........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 23, 2007)

Still looking good Cliff. But wait until your wife comes home and sees what you did with the closet doors!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lookin' good Cliff  

Your injection recipe is safe with us


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 23, 2007)

There's some pics... Looking GOOD!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice windbreak Cliff!!  Is it dinner time yet??


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

In the foil around 5:00.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful Cliff, simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

I dripped apple juice all over my brisket.  I am sure that the same thing will happen again when I take them out of the foil......Dang.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 23, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I dripped apple juice all over my brisket.  I am sure that the same thing will happen again when I take them out of the foil......Dang.....



Shouldn't hurt a thang!  Maybe a little apple flavor on the brisket, but probably not much.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lookin' good bud


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

In and out of the foil for another hour.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Man those are looking good!
How's that "down under" brisket doing?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

Brisket is at 174 after being in the smoke for seven hours.  I am happy that it is taking so long.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2007)

This was my first rib cook on the WSM and I was very, very impressed with the ease of operation and the color of the finished product.  

I used three different rubs.  Wolfe Rub Original, Texas bbq rub and Caroline's Sweet Maple Rub.  

All three were very good.  I was suprised at how the color of the finished product was similar on all three.  It was hard to tell one from the other.  The flavor signatures stood out so I knew who's was who's.

I was very pleased with the taste of all three.  

For sauce on the side, I went with Interstate BBQ, a Memphis Landmark.  There sauce was very mild and let the full flavor of the rubs come thru.  I really liked that.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I have often tried to splain to the warden how a person manages to get bbq sauce on the ceiling (sic) of the camper. Wimmen just dont understand the injecting deal is all I can figger.  Then we wonder why the funeral folks wear the rubber apron and playtex gloves and stuff like  that huh?  It got to be messy I would think. 

bigwheel


----------



## john a (Feb 24, 2007)

Great looking food, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful bones Cliff, glad to hear they all turned out great!!  How did the brisket turn out??


----------



## wittdog (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks great Cliff..makes me want to do some ribs....


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice Cliff


----------



## Oz (Feb 24, 2007)

Fine looking ribs, Cliff. Tell the truth, LWO was the best rub, right?  
I have a hard time getting past Wolf's and TXBBQ. Is Carolines up their also?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 24, 2007)

Oz said:
			
		

> Fine looking ribs, Cliff. Tell the truth, LWO was the best rub, right?
> I have a hard time getting past Wolf's and TXBBQ. Is Carolines up their also?



I thouht Caroline's was very good.  Its smells great right out of the package.  It Took a while to get from Canada but I liked it.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Beautiful bones Cliff, glad to hear they all turned out great!!  How did the brisket turn out??



Have a look:





Cooking the brisket under the ribs made the bark on the brisket soft right in the middle.  Don't know about that one.  I have not sliced it yet and I hope I didn't commit a fatal error.  It was late and I didn't plan on the brisket cooking for 13 hrs.  I wrapped it in foil and put it in the fridge.  I will figure out what to do with it when I get home from work tonight.

I might could use some help on that issue.

Slice cold ?
Put the whole thing in the oven for a while ?
Cut in quarters and bag and boil ?

ps: After 13 hours the wsm was still holding 250 with the vents 3/4 closed on a 3/4 ring of Kingsford.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks great Cliff !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 24, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":uc69s6gt]Beautiful bones Cliff, glad to hear they all turned out great!!  How did the brisket turn out??



Have a look:





Cooking the brisket under the ribs made the bark on the brisket soft right in the middle.  Don't know about that one.  I have not sliced it yet and I hope I didn't commit a fatal error.  It was late and I didn't plan on the brisket cooking for 13 hrs.  I wrapped it in foil and put it in the fridge.  I will figure out what to do with it when I get home from work tonight.

I might could use some help on that issue.

Slice cold ?
Put the whole thing in the oven for a while ?
Cut in quarters and bag and boil ?

ps: After 13 hours the wsm was still holding 250 with the vents 3/4 closed on a 3/4 ring of Kingsford.[/quote:uc69s6gt]

Looked great Cliff!
I think the soft spot in the bark was from the ribs dripping there and will be a mighty tasty treat!
I'd slice it cold and reheat in the oven, or nuke it slowly with broth or some other type of liquid on it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 24, 2007)

Cliff I've done several briskets and let them sit overnight in the fridge overnight and sliced cold and reheated the next day.  They were some of the best briskets I've made.  The advantage of doing it this way is none of the juices pour out while you slice.  Just slice the brisket, and add all the gelatin and dripping from the foil ontop of the slices and foil the pan and reheat at 300* until warm.  All you want to do is warm it up, otherwise it'll turn into potroast if you overdo it.  Good luck and greak looking brisket!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cliff that looked great!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 25, 2007)

Cold sliced.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 25, 2007)

Very good looking brisket ya got there Cliff. How was the center?
The ribs look awesome too. Here I am at 3am and now I am starving for some Q and there isn't any around.  :P 
Can ya hook a brutha up :?:


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 25, 2007)

*Injection?*

Cliff,
Next time you inject, do so right through the packaging, then unwrap and rinse your meat.  Saves you from a LOT of the mess thing!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Injection?*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Cliff,
> Next time you inject, do so right through the packaging, then unwrap and rinse your meat.  Saves you from a LOT of the mess thing!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!!!!


Great idea, thanks kickassbbq!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cliff that looked really good. Was there extra flavor from the rib drippings?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice job Cliff...


----------



## john a (Feb 25, 2007)

That's the way smoked food is supposed to look, if it looks good it's going to taste good. I too inject right through the package after cleaning up a couple of messes.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 25, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> That's the way smoked food is supposed to look, if it looks good it's going to taste good. I too inject right through the package after cleaning up a couple of messes.


That is a darn good idea.
Thanks Kickass


----------



## Finney (Feb 25, 2007)

Everything looked great .


----------



## Unity (Feb 25, 2007)

What do you think, Cliff? Does it taste as good as it looks?   

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be injecting thru the package from now on for sure.  This was my first go at injected brisket.  I would like to try a Fab injection so I can see what all the fuss is about.  The one I used gave a little flavor but nothing to write home about.  A stronger mix maybe would have been better.

The pig drippings on the meat made the bark a little soggy in places but it still tasted great.

I would have cooked the brisket longer if I had had more time.  I pulled at 195 instead of checking it at 195.  It still came out very tender and moist after reheating some of it in the microwave.

I must buy another brisket for more experimentation.


----------

